# Crating puppy and Schutzhund



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know there have been a lot of threads about how to raise a puppy for Schutzhund, but I don't really recall this being specifically addressed. 
I have an 11 week old pup that I have kept back from the first litter I bred. She is a little alligator, and I am just playing with the rag with her now, socializing her and trying to get her exposed to as many different sights, sounds and places as safely possible for her age. My question is this- what are some thoughts on letting a puppy roam in the house when not actively engaged in some activity? Just to relax. I have been advised by my wonderful trainer about the cons of this, but I would still like to hear how others raise their pups. Thank's for your input! 

PS- She is grated when we are not home, and at night time.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

While I'm well aware of the reasoning against letting pups have the free house time of which you speak, I've never subscribed to the theory. We've always raised our pups to be house dogs too, giving them lots of time in the house just hanging out with us. It's never created any problems in training.

Now, indeed there are dogs who do better if they are crated more, and do fall into the "if they get attention for free at home, they won't be willing to work for it" category. But IMO is if a dog needs to be starved for attention to be willing to work, it doesn't have proper working temperament to begin with and the owner should either get a different dog for SchH, or find a different activity for that dog.

The one caveat to the house time is that raising pups for SchH is that we as owners need to be pretty permissive. A crated pup can't get into much trouble, but one loose in the house can. The more house time the pup gets, the more opportunity to get into trouble or learn bad habits. While I also don't believe that SchH pups need to lead a completely charmed puppyhood, free of any sort of discipline or correction, I do believe that for them to develop the confidence needed for the work that such things should be kept to a minimum. So the situation has to be managed to keep things positive and relatively correction free, without getting house destroyed in the process. That can be a tricky balancing act.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I would crate him at least after each time you play with him, or train him, to give him time to soak in what he just learned and how fun it was ! This is what I did and have been doign with my -now- 9mth old puppy. Other than that, she was always on the go as a young baby puppy, so there really was no relaxing in the house. I would crate her when ever we were not doing something together, and when I was not able to or did not want to keep me eyes on her. So she was crated a lot.









NOW at 9 mths she has learned to relax in the house ( she is laying on the couch next to me right now) and I do let her just "hang out" in the house and just do nothing. She is crated during the day when we are not here and when we cannto watch her she is always crated. In the evenings when we are hanging out and watchign TV, she is always with us, just hanging out.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Forgot to mention... I still would crate for at least a few minutes before and after a training session. We do that even with our adults. Helps them be rested and ready for the lesson, and then allows them time to process and let it soak in afterwards.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Agree with Chris! Besides my puppy being a "working" dog, she is still part of our family and our pet! Of course the same goes with Cody. He has free roam of the house all day and night, he is not crated at all anymore.


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thank you both for your replies. You have made me feel much better about what I am doing!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I see crating as a need for the human more than for the dog. When you have a crocodile puppy following you every step biting your pants, and your hands, and your hair and getting into trouble every 10 second you need that crate to be able to enjoy your pup in playing and training session. When the pup dig a hole in our preferred couch then is hard not to get angry to the pup, we try not to, we hide it the best we can and we redirect the anger to ourselves for letting the pup do it, but we are humans after all and is hard no to get frustrated. Then for the sake of the relationship I prefer to have a small puppy crated not only when I'm not home, but also when I don't have the time and disposition to be redirecting bad behaviours, playing and basically enjoying the pup.


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

very good points Catu, She loves my hair when I am cleaning something on the floor, and now I have holes in all of my sweats! Gotta say I love the attitude, but the little cuts in my hands hurt!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Eyra was raised with lots of free time in the house...she is first and foremost our pet and second my SchH buddy. These days she is hardly crated at all and I think she turned out prettty decent..


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOVE EYRA!!!!!  
Thanks DinoBlue!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

So how about some update pics of that too cute for words puppy of yours???


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

OK, will try to get some tonight!


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

Here's my girl at 11weeks- Kyrie


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

In my opinion the "need" to crate a SchH prospect when not working developed prior to current breeding philosophy. High drive, high energy and focused dogs/puppies do not become mopes on the field when not crated. They do, however become well rounded animals that are easier to live with. Now, if you have a low drive somewhat unmotivated dog - then crating can be beneficial.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSDIn my opinion the "need" to crate a SchH prospect when not working developed prior to current breeding philosophy. High drive, high energy and focused dogs/puppies do not become mopes on the field when not crated. They do, however become well rounded animals that are easier to live with. Now, if you have a low drive somewhat unmotivated dog - then crating can be beneficial.


Agree. 

Also, a lot of the advice to crate isn't just to "build drive" but out of a paranoia that if the pup learns any discipline or, God forbid gets a correction, it will be ruined. While it is true that pups for work/sport need to be raised in a way that will build their confidence and encourage them to think quite highly of themselves, it doesn't need to be taken to the extreme. A little bit of rule enforcement isn't going to hurt anything.

Now, if the pup was constantly getting into trouble for anything and everything, leading a life of "Bad dog!" "No" "Don't do that", it can harm his confidence and cause problems. But if that's the case, the owner obviously isn't doing a very good job of puppy proofing the home and supervising the little monster, because when raised properly a pup shouldn't have the CHANCE to get into that much trouble. People recommend crating as a way to prevent those bad experiences, and prevent a destroyed house, because a crated pup can't get into trouble. But he also doesn't learn how to be agood house dog.


----------

